# Seattle legals



## Stuntt (Jul 12, 2015)

any one near Capitol Hill willing to face to face discuss legalities of future prospects?


----------



## Durp (Jul 13, 2015)

Thats your first msg? What does that even mean? Where is your intro?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2015)

future prospects of what?


----------



## Stuntt (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry for the cryptic nature of wording. 

I wish to sit down and speak with another individual about squatting, how to go about claiming rights in Seattle. 

Even if a direct link to credible legal information about such topics, maybe a YouTube video? 

I'm not asking how to squat, I'm asking how to work towards claiming squatters rights.
Or how you can hold down something planned to be demo.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2015)

Stuntt said:


> Or how you can hold down something planned to be demo.



as in a demonstration? you're not going to find many squat-able buildings in seattle i don't think. also there isn't really any 'squatter's right's' laws in the usa, that's mostly in europe. if you're looking for information about organizing demos/protests around squatting i'd try homes not jails.

also, get an avatar.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jul 13, 2015)

So the correct legal term in this country is adverse possession, and in the state of Washington the statue of limitations states that you must occupy the property for a minimum of 10 years before you can basically sue the current legal property owner in an effort to gain title ownership of the property.

http://www.lanepowell.com/14151/was...vide-for-attorneys-fees-and-payment-of-taxes/

I hate to break it to you but in this town (Seattle) there is absolutely no way that's gonna happen... What with property values being what they are and gentrification being in full effect.


----------



## Stuntt (Jul 13, 2015)

I fully anticipated this clause, just wanted to know what others had known about.

Investments happen, reasons differ. We all gotta eat, and Love to sleep.


----------

